# [Q] Identifying Android device chipset



## Nate2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there an app that will identify the chipset of the device?
e.g. for desktop PCs, Intel has an app that will identify the Intel processor in use.


----------



## Mariacci (Jun 2, 2012)

Nate2 said:


> Is there an app that will identify the chipset of the device?
> e.g. for desktop PCs, Intel has an app that will identify the Intel processor in use.

Click to collapse



Amm sure. Download the *Quadrant* or the *AnTuTu Benchmark*. Those applications shows detailed information about your chipset, cpu, gpu and more.


----------



## lufc (Jun 2, 2012)

Please use the Q&A Forum for questions & 
Read the Forum Rules  Ref Posting
Moving to Q&A


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 2, 2012)

Elixir. All device detailed info available


----------



## Nate2 (Jun 3, 2012)

All these apps don't indicate the exact processor e.g. Telechips TCC 8923?
CPU/Processor indicates "ARMv7 Processor rev 1 (v7l)".
Hardware indicates "m805_892x".

I read that the 8923 is a dual core, but my tablet does not look like a dual core machine.

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

Nate2 said:


> All these apps don't indicate the processor e.g. Telechips TCC 8923?
> They indicate "ARMv7 Processor rev 1 (v7l)".
> 
> Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just search ur phone on gsmarena....it'll be given


----------



## Nate2 (Jun 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Just search ur phone on gsmarena....it'll be given

Click to collapse



It's a tablet. Neither "iDeaUSA" or "Telechips" brings up anything there.


----------



## hasan4791 (Jun 20, 2012)

If u ve rooted ur device u can found those info in build.prop file

Sent from my Micromax A60 using xda premium


----------



## Nate2 (Jun 23, 2012)

hasan4791 said:


> If u ve rooted ur device u can found those info in build.prop file
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A60 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unlike my phone, my tablet is rooted. I see a tcc892x, and that's about it:

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=A777
ro.build.display.id=full_m805_892x_evm-userdebug 4.0.3 A777 eng.root.20120329.174918 test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.root.20120329.174918
ro.build.version.sdk=15
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.0.3
ro.build.date=Thu Mar 29 17:49:53 HKT 2012
ro.build.date.utc=1333014593
ro.build.type=userdebug
ro.build.user=root
ro.build.host=kf-mid
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=A777
ro.product.brand=Android
ro.product.name=full_m805_892x_evm
ro.product.device=m805_892x
ro.product.board=m805_892x_evm
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=YG
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=tcc892x
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=m805_892x
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=full_m805_892x_evm-userdebug 4.0.3 A777 eng.root.20120329.174918 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Android/full_m805_892x_evm/m805_892x:4.0.3/A777/eng.root.20120329.174918:userdebug/test-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet,sdcard

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.config.ringtone=Ring_Synth_04.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=pixiedust.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
ro.system.hdmi_max_resolution=fullhd
ro.system.hdmi_active=true
ro.system.composite_active=true
persist.sys.composite_resize=3
ro.system.component_active=false
tcc.output.component_mode=0
ro.system.hdmi_portable=true
wifi.interface=wlan0
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=15
persist.sys.strictmode.disable=true
persist.sys.strictmode.visual=false
ro.opengles.version=131072
ro.sf.lcd_density=240
ro.sensor.gsenportrait=true
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=48m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m
tcc.hdmi.720p.fixed=0
tcc.video.call.enable=0
tcc.only.play.mode=1
tcc.show.video.fps=0
tcc.hwc.disable=0
dalvik.vm.lockprof.threshold=500
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt


Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## AKE_SW (Apr 9, 2013)

Spec Device application gives the most complete information
Cpu info, build.prop, modules, Wifi chipset, sensors etc.
It's here: play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.specdevice


----------



## helcer (Nov 4, 2013)

*firmware wanted*

hey there,

does anybody have the following firmware for me?
my tablet is a MID A777 7" DVB-T, just ident with the device posted here.
Modellnummer A777
Android-Version 4.o.3
Kernel-Version 3.0.8-ttc
Telechips 8923
Build - Nummer: full_m805_892x_evm-userdebug 4.0.3 A777 eng.zxp.20120706.142226

after an update the tablet did not work so i flashed with the firm from "touchlet x5-dvb-t"
flash was fine but after reboot only white screen - this is why i search for the original or a newer firm.

the seller has closed and i could not find the factory of the device 

thanks for your help

helcer


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 5, 2013)

helcer said:


> Modellnummer A777
> Android-Version 4.o.3
> Kernel-Version 3.0.8-ttc
> Telechips 8923
> Build - Nummer: full_m805_892x_evm-userdebug 4.0.3 A777 eng.zxp.20120706.142226

Click to collapse



Looks almost like a iDeaUSA CT702 (YG A777), or possibly CT704.
PM me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helcer (Nov 5, 2013)

*out*

hello nate, thank´x for your reply,
i am out until the end of the week, will come back to you by pm then

have a good week

helcer



Nate2 said:


> Looks almost like a iDeaUSA CT702 (YG A777), or possibly CT704.
> PM me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

@AKE_SW
Thx, I will try it wen i have more space left on my device.


----------



## mohinu2 (Dec 2, 2014)

why people make complicated easy things? just use cpu z or system info.apk


----------



## damluc (Jan 17, 2016)

Nate2 said:


> Is there an app that will identify the chipset of the device?
> e.g. for desktop PCs, Intel has an app that will identify the Intel processor in use.

Click to collapse



Yes, Wi-Mark.

After the test you see the brandname and type of your wifi-chip


----------

